# Took The CTD Plunge!



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

The cruze looks great, the MPG will increase as it wears in, I'm not sure on the costs, but every dealer will charge differently. Welcome to the forums


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations on the ECO TD and welcome to CT! I would give car a little more time to break in and those MPGs will go up.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Check those tires too... You'll get even better mpg with better inflated tires... I'll almost bet, you're running 32-34psi... Bump that to around 38-40psi (cold) and you'll see the difference..


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I still love my Holden Cruze TD after 12 montha and not a single issue.


----------



## mattjt21 (Jul 12, 2013)

She's...beautiful


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats on your new Cruze Diesel 567Chief! Thanks for the picture. Send me a private message if you ever have any questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jpm84092 (Jun 23, 2013)

Like me, I am sure that you are going to love the CTD.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I was wondering about the timing belt replacement too at about 100K miles. Injectors and glow plugs look like DIY more or less from just looking at the top of the engine.


----------

